

The Recurring Revenue For Consultants Bootcamp - wikwocket
http://recurringrevenueforconsultants.com/

======
wikwocket
The latest offering from Patrick McKenzie and Brennan Dunn.

I find it interesting that these two product evangelists are launching a
bootcamp instead of another product. Although I suppose it's product-like in
that they could run the camp every year without much additional work, or even
train others to run it for them.

And in any case it certainly won't hurt their street cred, which will of
course help their next product launches.

